

Boxee Forums Hacked, Boxee Devices Offline - mikeknoop
http://forums.boxee.tv/

======
GoodIntentions
mikeknoop: no offense, but pacing a direct link to a compromised site isn't
good. these types of posts should link to a screenshot.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
There was a thread about nytimes.com getting hacked [1], where it was
_discovered what appeared to be malware on the site to which the NYTimes.com
site was redirected._ By linking to a hacked site, you expose everyone to
possible malware or other targeted attacks. Sure, this could work for any
popular content submitted here, but I think the threat might be higher for a
hacked site.

A second example, would be where Facebook and Apple employees were likely
targeted and hacked by visiting _iPhoneDevSDK, where their computers were
compromised by Java exploit_ [2]. HN attracts lots of tech folks from all over
the place (apple, google, facebook, startups, etc) and would be a ripe target,
similar to the iPhoneDevSDK incident.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6288051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6288051)

[2] [http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/02/19/facebook-apple-
employ...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/02/19/facebook-apple-employees-
visited-iphonedevsdk-where-their-computers-were-compromised-by-java-exploit/)

------
mikeknoop
It looks like Boxee devices ping *.ping.boxee.tv to detect online presence. If
this URL goes down (may be due to the hack) Boxee refuses to open up internet-
connected apps on the device even if you have an internet connection.

[https://twitter.com/search?q=boxee&src=typd&mode=realtime](https://twitter.com/search?q=boxee&src=typd&mode=realtime)

------
aspensmonster
>Hacked by Shadow_Haxor

>Contact
Me:[https://www.facebook.com/Shad0whax0r](https://www.facebook.com/Shad0whax0r)

GTFO.

